# our first chicks hatched on our little farm



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Today while cleaning stalls we noticed our hen who has been sitting on a nest for quite some time now had 2 baby chicks under her. 2 hours later and we now have 4. 2 hens were sharing a nest and taking turns lying and sitting on them. We have 2 yellow babies 1 gray and 1 black.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are a few pics. Tomorrow Ill try to get better ones


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Im just into goats but have had chickens for a while, I still remember my first "hatched" chicks! Such a thrill! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. We started with goats. They are still our favorite and get all the attention lol.  then we got ducks. And I worked for a small zoo until I got into an argument with the owner.... but he was going to feed a box full of week old baby chicks to the snakes and I said noooo and bought them and brought them home. Not sure on their breed we sold a few and a few have disappeared. But now we have 1 rooster and 4 hens and now 4 chicks. I know the one mama hen is a fizzled Cochin. Not sure on the rest.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is our rooster he has feathered legs. Don't believe any of our chickens are "full size" chickens. Does anyone know what breed he is?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG!!!!! There is absolutely NOTHING cuter than a peep!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> Here is our rooster he has feathered legs. Don't believe any of our chickens are "full size" chickens. Does anyone know what breed he is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


IMO he's a silver laced Cochin. If he's not standard, then he's considered a bantam. So if you need a breed, I'd say he's a Silver Laced Cochin Bantam. Also, he should throw that lacing into his chicks so you'll have some fun colors!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you! This is exciting. Not as exciting as goat kiddings but still pretty exciting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Guess I have a different game plan. I want to buy fresh stock each year from one of the hatcheries, keep em through the first egg season, sell em on Craigs List, and start over with replacement chicks the next spring.

Bob


----------

